# Shivering Pigeon



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

So, My new pigeon is shaking, it's a light shiver, and she's not puffy. I brought her home yesterday and I have been leaving her alone to adjust, but I'm checking in on her periodically to make sure she's eating and drinking. She does have some issues. She had PMV last year and has a slightly wobbly gait as a result. (Previous Owner told me about her being slightly wobbly before I adopted her.) Should I keep a closer eye on her? I'm not entirely sure what to do since I'm new to pigeons.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is she always shaky? Or when you are there? 
Try to observe her from a place she can't see you. Sometimes they are shaky when they are nervous or a little scared, so could be normal if she does it when you/someone else around.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Is it always shaky? Or when you are there?
> Try to observe her from a place she can't see you. Sometimes they are shaky when they are nervous or a little scared, so could be normal if she does it when you/someone else around.


I checked from behind a cracked door. she didn't shiver. But I can see her tail moving when she breathes, but she's sitting down.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That shows she shivers in your presence being nervous. So all normal. 
Which kind of tail movement? Does she breath heavily?
A little video on YouTube and the link pasted here would explain better.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

kiddy said:


> That shows she shivers in your presence being nervous. So all normal.
> Which kind of tail movement? Does she breath heavily?
> A little video on YouTube and the link pasted here would explain better.


It doesn't look like it. It's a slow rise and fall like a rocking motion. She's got her back to me so I can not see her chest.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tail bobbing can mean a respiratory problem. We just took Lucy to the vet for this and she had lung crackles. How is her appetite and poop? How warm is her environment? Hope she is ok.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Tail bobbing can mean a respiratory problem. We just took Lucy to the vet for this and she had lung crackles. How is her appetite and poop? How warm is her environment? Hope she is ok.


Here poop is fine, I saw her eat a little earlier. There's a few seeds she spit back out on the floor but there's definitely more than what's on her ground missing from the feeder. The previous owner told me she was healthy other than when she got sick last year.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*She may be stressed from moving to a new home, just keep a close eye on her and make sure she is eating enough and pooping (solid dumplings)well. 

*


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Skyeking said:


> *She may be stressed from moving to a new home, just keep a close eye on her and make sure she is eating enough and pooping (solid dumplings)well.
> 
> *


Okay thank you.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope she does well. Does she have a name? Photo? Enjoy your new pigeon!


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

Her name is Rosy. I kept her name the same


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Rosy is lovely!


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Rosy is lovely!


Thank you, I'm hoping I can get her to like me after she settles down a little


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We adopted a racer six months ago who would have nothing to do with us. I thought she would never get friendly, then tonight, when i got her out to give her medicine, she got loose in the shed. In the past, i would have had to use a net to catch her. Tonight, she flew to the shed and perched on it. I picked her up, gave her the meds, and gently put her back in the cage after talking to her and petting her head. She looked happy and went to sit on her eggs. Now she lets me pet her head on the cage. I thought she would never get so friendly. Now were on our way to,being friends. Your girl will be your best friend very soon.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

I noticed she didn't shake when I went in to check her food and water when I was by myself. The time she started shaking my husband wanted to get close and look. So I started just talking to her and ended up sitting in there reading from a book I had in the room. She seemed happy.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Rosy is very sweet looking. I agree with the others, I think she is shaking because she is nervous. It will take time for her to feel safe. She might like it if she can have a area she thinks she is hiding in. Going in and reading to her was a clever idea, it will get her used to your voice and your actual presence, and giving her treats when you come in will help associate you with all things good. Try bits of lettuce, most pigeons really like that. When she feels safe with you, I would have your husband try doing what you did to gain her confidence, and before long I think she would have a pretty tame attitude towards humans in general. Does she have a nesting bowl, or something really soft to sleep on and cuddle into?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Rosy is very pretty and she should settle soon in her new home. Thanks for the beautiful pic.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

wiggles and puddles said:


> Rosy is very sweet looking. I agree with the others, I think she is shaking because she is nervous. It will take time for her to feel safe. She might like it if she can have a area she thinks she is hiding in. Going in and reading to her was a clever idea, it will get her used to your voice and your actual presence, and giving her treats when you come in will help associate you with all things good. Try bits of lettuce, most pigeons really like that. When she feels safe with you, I would have your husband try doing what you did to gain her confidence, and before long I think she would have a pretty tame attitude towards humans in general. Does she have a nesting bowl, or something really soft to sleep on and cuddle into?


She got water all in her nesting bowl/supplies somehow while I was at work last night. I think the storm freaked her out, so it's currently drying. I gave her a dog bowl with cloth lining it for now so she's not resting in a wet mess. She's not as difficult with cage cleaning time now either. She just finds herself a comfy corner and waits patiently for me to finish and change her food and water. I got the reading idea when I was younger. I used to read to thr love birds and they always responded really well to it, so I thought I'd try it on her.


----------



## Hatoful (Apr 12, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Rosy is very pretty and she should settle soon in her new home. Thanks for the beautiful pic.


I hope so. She's so adorable. I just want to love on her. Lol


----------

